# Zero gravity chairs



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Looking for a "no pressure point" recliner to watch TV and read.

Wondered if anyone has insight into the so called zero gravity designs.

Not shy on spending for the right chair.


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

Can't speak for the indoor zero gravity loungers, but I bought myself a black mesh Lafuma zero gravity lounger for my birthday 2 years ago and I love it. Since the frame is black as well, I can also use it indoors. It's great for sitting out on the deck with my Powerbook on my lap. I use an 18 x 12" arborite art board so that I can use my iBreeze to keep my PB cool.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Where did you find it?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> Where did you find it?


MacDoc, here is a link to two TO stores that handle the Lafuma brand:

http://www.backsetc.com/StoreLocatorFeb_1_2006.htm


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I can speak for the Lafuma outdoor chairs- 
Recently picked up a pair from costco http://tinyurl.com/hqoyq
Absolutely amazing, and excellent warranty.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Friend bought a zero gravity chair and swears by it. He shipped it in from a place in the states that has reconditioned and factory seconds. at about 1/2 price, it was flawless.


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> Where did you find it?


I bought mine, here in Kitchener, from The Woodburner on Victoria ST N. Woodburner always seems to have them. An RV place on Hwy 8 out by Sportsworld also has them but when I was looking, they only had the padded Lafuma's. I wanted the mesh for better air circulation.

I know there is a patio/deck furniture store in London, ON on Adelaide ST near Commissioner's RD that also sells Lafuma loungers as well as one of the knockoff brands. I've noticed a number of much cheaper knockoffs in the stores this year that run around $80. 

Lafuma's are kind of like Macs, well worth the investment. ;-)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Wow - thanks for the tip. What an incredible piece of design.
I scooted to Woodburners ( nice people ) snagged the one I wanted and back.
10 minutes reading in the sun and I fell asleep. :clap:

Very very comfortable - the zero gravity aspect works very well and most of all I like the easy up and out.
Some loungers and such are hard to get out of - this just stands you up effectively.
A damn it folds to nothing. A geeks delight.
Even cool accessories you can get.










I got this one - you just put you feet on the bottom bar and the chair moves to your desired position and you can lock it. 

The upright is easy to get in and out of unlike most recliners









Then you recline well up and very, very comfortable.
Guy at Woodburners says the minute they get their shipment in all the therapists are lining up for them.










My back and neck were very relaxed in aabout 1/2 hour - even after the two hour round trip to Kitchener.
What a terrific home theatre chair. My only problem will be staying awake.
Been looking for a solution like this for quite a while.

It looks simple - it's quite a piece of engineering and materials use. Eachof those edge ties are elastic and the along with the material floats you with very even support.
It looks flimsy - it's not - up to 330 lbs yet it only weighs 20 lbs and folds super flat. Carries easily with one hand.

50 years in designing this kind of furniture shows.


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

Way to go, MacDoc! You will love the Lafuma.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

MacDoc, thank you, thank you, for starting this thread about Lafuma recliners.

I hummed & hawed for a day or two, even though I knew I was hooked, then ordered one this week.
I got the green RSX padded one. What a beautiful piece of kit! And ultra-comfortable.

So, here I am in Scotland. I read, on a Canadian site, about a product I've never heard of before, that's made in France. I order it up from a company in England, and 24 hours later I'm stretched out in it.

Ta!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I just LOVE it. Helped my back immensely and very nice to have up north for relaxing and reading. I move it all over the cottage.
Deck, down by the lake then watching World Cup at cottage or home.
I'm just trying to figure out how to work from it as well. 
So easy to handle and so comfortable.
I wonder if it fits in a suitcase? 

I also got the green padded one. It is warm at times but that's actually good for my back.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

I forgot to mention: I must also thank Chipper for the name of the chair!


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

Snap, you are quite welcome. 

I drooled over Lafuma lounges on the internet before I was lucky enough to spot a Lafuma on display at Woodburner, here in Kitchener, a couple of years ago and when I went in to buy found them actually on sale. It was the perfect birthday gift from me to me. I have never regretted it. ;-)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I liked the service at Woodburner and don't regret the impulse as I've had many pleasurable hours BUT for those less in a hurry the chairs are remarkably less in the US .

I think the Quebec importer is stepping pretty hard on the prices.
Hmmm maybe a MacDoc logoed lounger as part of a Summer Portable deal 

Anyone know if they are still available at Costco?


----------

